# ww2 night at the range



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So yesterday I took my buddy and his family to the zoo so he too me out to the range. He knows I have wanted to shoot any of his ww2 collection. I was hoping he would bring one riffle from said collection. Well He brought a mauser, a mosin, and an M1. I love shooting them all, my first time for all 3. I thought I was in trouble after letting a 4 round burst go with the M1 (waste of ammo but hey who doesn't want to fire 4 rounds of 30-06 as fast as you can pull the trigger as least once? LOL) because the range master came down quickly but it turns out he was just late turning on the range lights. My best night ever. I was hitting metal at 100 yards rested and even 75% free hand on the mauser and mosin. I have my own 30-06 sighted in at 100 yards now and got to night shoot with it. I fired at my targets shadow the first time but hit with the follow up round. At 70 yards I was in the 10 ring. My uncle had his .17 out and its a nice gun. 5 for 5 on metal at 100 yards. Best part was when his 11 year old son whos only been shooting for 4 weeks hit metal with his first 100 yard attempt with my 30-06. That boys gona be a shooter. Good thing I gave him a small BOB for Christmas. Looks like its bullets this year.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Like your signature. Einstein had one too, 'the last war will be fought with sticks and stones'. Paraphrase.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a fondness for old war guns myself and have a few of them. Some get regular range time like my Enfield No. 4 MK1 and some rarely ever leave the safe, like my MINT 1903A3 Springfield. I really need a Garand and an M1 Carbine. NEED being the key word.


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

A friend of mine was given the opportunity to take a Russian wwII sniper rifle to the range with him.....I gladly went along. The rifle had not been fired since the war, it had 47 confirmed kills in the war. What a neat experience firing it.


----------

